
Ask HN: Recommendation for desktop workstations - FourSigma
I am looking for something that has a high core count (&gt; 8) and large amounts of ECC RAM (32GB+). Around the $4k-7k price range.  Is it better to just build one?
======
PaulHoule
OEMs charge insane amounts for RAM. If you buy you can save a lot by ordering
a separate RAM upgrade.

